# WSM or Egg



## kettle man

I have a Weber Kettle and want something else to smoke on. I can afford the 18.5 inch WSM now. All in the Egg is probably $1400 dollars once you get some acessories. The WSM is 300.  Is the Egg worth the wait? Is it that much better than the WSM? The WSM seems more than adequate and priced right. Thoughts from you pros?


----------



## gmag

The kamado cookers are more versitile than the wsm. I like the wsm, but it is only for smoking. If you plan to do other kinds of cooking/grilling, get a kamado. Big Green Eggs are spendy. I recently bought a Kamado Joe. Its practically the same as a BGE, its just a different color. I found one used on Craigslist last week for $450 WITH a plate setter.

Good luck!


----------



## kettle man

I feel like my kettle is plenty of firepower for regular cooking.  My brother has an Egg and i would love one but man they arent cheap. I feel like the WSM and Kettle are a good combo but dont want to waste $299 if i am going to still need or want an egg.


----------



## rowdyrawhide

I have the 18.5 WSM and love it my only complaint is now I want the 22".  Get WSM and don't look back.  I have a kettle as well and for bigger cookouts I have grilled several times on the WSM I just pull the center section off and put the grate on the bottom.  

Hope this helps

Aaron


----------



## dward51

Short answer - WSM (and 18" unless you need the extra capacity of the 22" - if you don't, then save the money).

If you could only have "one" to do it all, then the ceramic cooker makes sense.  But since you already have a Weber kettle and are comfortable with that for higher temp grilling, then unless you are going to be limited to only having one grill/smoker due to space, I would go with a WSM in addition to the kettle.

I have a 18" and they did not have the 22" model back when I got mine.  There are pluses and minuses to either, the 22" will require a bigger load of fuel and go through it faster (more volume to keep at temp), but it holds more food and you don't have to cut or coil your ribs like you do in the 18" model. That being said, I am not getting rid of my 18" either.  If price is an issue there is nothing wrong with a 18" WSM unless you really need the extra smoking capacity of the 22". I regularly smoke 4 large pork shoulders at a time in my 18" WSM.  I did 6 once so it can be done (it was a tight fit and I had to stand them on end on both levels).

Also for either a WSM or a ceramic cooker used as a smoker, I would highly recommend a power draft such as the BBQ Guru models.  I have a DigiQ-2 and it makes a long smoke about as close as "set it and forget it" as can be done in a smoker.  It's basically a computer controlled air supply (you block off all the air intakes but the one from the power draft fan).  It either stokes the fire or chokes it back to keep the pit temp at a set point.   I've held 225* for 12 hours without touching a thing in my WSM using the Guru.  Learn how the pit works "as is" first, but at some point go with a power draft (there are several brands out there).  You will not regret it.


----------



## kettle man

It does help. I cant justify an egg and feel good with my kettle. Although now i would have a genesis gas grill, kettle and WSM. All in i could have egg but the gas grill is a sunk cost!


----------



## chef jimmyj

dward51 said:


> Short answer - WSM (and 18" unless you need the extra capacity of the 22" - if you don't, then save the money).
> 
> If you could only have "one" to do it all, then the ceramic cooker makes sense.  But since you already have a Weber kettle and are comfortable with that for higher temp grilling, then unless you are going to be limited to only having one grill/smoker due to space, I would go with a WSM in addition to the kettle.
> 
> I have a 18" and they did not have the 22" model back when I got mine.  There are pluses and minuses to either, the 22" will require a bigger load of fuel and go through it faster (more volume to keep at temp), but it holds more food and you don't have to cut or coil your ribs like you do in the 18" model. That being said, I am not getting rid of my 18" either.  If price is an issue there is nothing wrong with a 18" WSM unless you really need the extra smoking capacity of the 22". I regularly smoke 4 large pork shoulders at a time in my 18" WSM.  I did 6 once so it can be done (it was a tight fit and I had to stand them on end on both levels).
> 
> Also for either a WSM or a ceramic cooker used as a smoker, I would highly recommend a power draft such as the BBQ Guru models.  I have a DigiQ-2 and it makes a long smoke about as close as "set it and forget it" as can be done in a smoker.  It's basically a computer controlled air supply (you block off all the air intakes but the one from the power draft fan).  It either stokes the fire or chokes it back to keep the pit temp at a set point.   I've held 225* for 12 hours without touching a thing in my WSM using the Guru.  Learn how the pit works "as is" first, but at some point go with a power draft (there are several brands out there).  You will not regret it.


This is a great suggestion...You already have the Grill. Get the WSM for $400 and then spend the other Grand on...The DigiQ, a Grinder, Sausage stuffer, and a Slicer...JJ


----------



## fpnmf

I have both the WSM and BGE..

The BGE is ok for a number of things..but I only use it to do steaks...too hard to keep it rolling for smoking..YMMV

I love my WSM with the guru..it is an amazing product..

And dont believe all the bigger is better stuff..

The 18.5 will make plenty for you and most any party you have...  2 turkeys .. 6 butts..etc...


----------



## kettle man

wSM seems to have a loyal following. My only fear is pulling the trigger on the WSM and still wanting the Egg. 18.5 inches is what i plan to buy.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Kettle Man said:


> wSM seems to have a loyal following. My only fear is pulling the trigger on the WSM and still wanting the Egg. 18.5 inches is what i plan to buy.


Dude you know yourself...If you're the guy that has to have the best toys and can spare a Grand at Christmas time, get the Egg. You can always sell the Weber Kettle in the Spring since you won't need it anymore. But if you get the Egg you will have to put in a request to change your Name on the Forum...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## kettle man

Ha. The nickname change is pretty funny. I think i am leaning WSM. Cooked a whole chicken on my kettle last night and cant imagine it would have been better on the egg.  I am more interesting in smoking than anything else.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## kryinggame

I recently got the 18.5 inch WSM. yesterday, I put in 2 racks of ribs and smoked them at 275 degrees. During the entire smoke, the WSM stayed constant at 275. after pulling the ribs out, I left the lid on the WSM. Nearly 5 hours later, the temperature was a little below 275.my point is, the 18.5 is large enough to do multiple meats and using the minion method, you can get constant heat which is nearly set it and forget it. I've not encountered any complaints about the WSM and There's a site dedicated to the WSM that offers great advice. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the WSM.


----------



## kettle man

Did you get it local or online? I am in Charlotte as well.


----------



## kryinggame

Kettle Man said:


> Did you get it local or online? I am in Charlotte as well.


I got mine online--3 weeks ago, Amazon was selling them for $225 or so-man, they sold so fast. 

The ONLY place in Charlotte that sells them is Black's Hardware on Park Road.  They're selling them for $299

Walmart, Home Depot and Lowes are all out of them--trust me, I've been searching.


----------



## kettle man

I was in BlackHawk yesterday and they were out. I may get them to order me one or just keep smoking on the kettle until next spring.


----------



## kryinggame

Kettle Man said:


> I was in BlackHawk yesterday and they were out. I may get them to order me one or just keep smoking on the kettle until next spring.



Hey man, you have to strike while the iron is hot . I was at Blackhawks 3 weeks ago and they had a few there. I'm sorry you missed it. Today, I did a Puerto Rican Pernil pork on my WSM.  is there anything that this baby can't do?  In the 3 weeks that I've had it, ive done ribs, pork shoulder, turkey breast and a few chickens. 

You could also try Bass Pro Shop in Concord Mills. I saw one a month ago but it was the huge 22 inch, which is a beast.


----------



## kettle man

Good point. Sounds like you are crushing it on your smoker.


----------



## bama bbq

Go with the 22.5".  The 18" is absolutely WSM fantastic...but the 22.5" gives you the ability to do a whole packer brisket and lay three racks flat on the top and 3 flat on the bottom.  You can't do either on an 18".  I just couldn't do the "curl" method for the ribs and "hump it up" method for the brisket.  (Just me I guess)


----------



## kettle man

Those are good points.  I went to look at the the 18.5 inch today at a local dealer. She was a beaut. I may keep watching craigslist to get one on the cheap.


----------



## kryinggame

Bama BBQ said:


> Go with the 22.5".  The 18" is absolutely WSM fantastic...but the 22.5" gives you the ability to do a whole packer brisket and lay three racks flat on the top and 3 flat on the bottom.  You can't do either on an 18".  I just couldn't do the "curl" method for the ribs and "hump it up" method for the brisket.  (Just me I guess)



While I agree wih you, I will add that the 22.5 may be overkill for some. I saw the 22.5 in person and was shocked at the size of it.  I que a lot but for me and many, the 18.5 is a perfect size, which is why it is sold more than the 22.5 inch. In my opinion, bigger is not necessarily better. You can get a lot of cooking done on the 18.5 inch. And, it won't consume as much fuel. I've read that you can reuse fuel on the 22.5 but in my practice, I start fresh n every single smoke.

Regardless of which size you choose, you will get good que.

Finally, kettle man, you posted about watching Craigslist. Unless something was recently posted, you may be wading your time. I was watching Craigslist in Charlotte and surrounding areas for several months. I oly saw 1 posting, in concord. It was a heavily used and rusted 18.5 inch. The seller posted horrible pictures and demanded $225 for it. I got my new WSM For that price plus shipping. These are solidly built smokers so folks don't sell them often. And, as I'm sure you're aware , there are not a lot of great BBQ joints in Charlotte so folks often que at home.

Man, spend that money and get one and get it over with. Also, briskest are on sale this week at the fort mill Walmart.


----------



## kettle man

I think you are probably right. I saw the same one and the guy wasn't coming off his price. Can't imagine he sold it.  I love this forum and all the good advice. Hopefully one day I can repay the favor!


----------



## bama bbq

kryinggame said:


> Regardless of which size you choose, you will get good que.


  agreed.


----------



## rabbithutch

Kettle Man said:


> wSM seems to have a loyal following. My only fear is pulling the trigger on the WSM and still wanting the Egg. 18.5 inches is what i plan to buy.



Howdy, Kettle Man!

I have a bit of a different suggestion for you:  Make a mini-WSM !

Even if you have to buy everything new, it will be hard to spend a hundred bucks.  Shop craigslist for a smokey joe (little Weber) and get a 32-qt tamale steamer from wally world (or Amazon if you have to).  Buy 2 or 3 grills to fit the tamale cooker and bob's yer uncle.

Search here and on the rest of the interwebs if you feel the need.  You will get all the info you need.

FWIW, a year ago I was just getting into smoking.  MLW convinced me that I would never be able to tend a stick burner for the amount of time needed for smoking and suggested I buy the MES.  I got the $300 40" with a window at Sam's.  I found SMF and somebody (Woodguy, I think) posted about building a mini-WSM.  I already had a smokey joe; so I didn't take much convincing.  I built one and love it.

I started looking around cl for another smokey joe to build one for my new SIL and found a 22.5" Weber kettle for $25.00.  Now I have the big Weber for grilling and some smoking, the mini-WSM for smaller smokes (use it a lot because there are only the 2 of us) and the MES 40 which doesn't get used as much anymore except when I need to set it and forget it.

I'd like to have a BGE, but the better half would hang me by the parts that hurt real bad if I was to buy one.  It can probably do things at high temps that I can't do but if it comes to that we have the kitchen.

I'm jonesing for a UDS.  Might be one of those in my future 'cause I like to tinker and it looks like something else to learn.  

HTH


----------



## lilricky

if you have the resources and skills, you can build an UDS for about a $100.


----------



## dward51

I 2nd also watching craigslist.  I've seen some guys score them for under $50 in excellent condition.  The $100 to $150 range units show up fairly regular around here it seems (at least once a month).

As long as all the parts are there, not much to break on a WSM.  And if it's missing parts like the water pan, use that as a negative to negotiate the price down even lower and then pick up a $5 "el-cheapo Brinkmann" charcoal pan from Academy Sports.  It's a perfect fit and holds twice as much water anyway (it's a common mod on WSM's).  Weber will sell you any of the parts, so there is pretty much nothing that can't be replaced.


----------



## portlandroger

I agree with the 18" model. It'll cost you less up front, it holds a lot (plenty for most friends & family events),

you'll spend w-a-y less for fuel, and it takes up less space.  Dollar for dollar, I'd skip the egg.  They are wonderful,

but the WSM is fantastic, and it sounds like you are on a budget.  The egg is not a budget item. I had an egg, but sold it

after I bought my WSM.

It doesn't sound like you are in a hurry to purchase, so keep looking.  Drugstore.com had the 18" model for $229 

a while back.  It's an in & out item for them (spring & summer I think).  They bring them in and blow them out.  

It's tough to find WSM's on Craigslist, because once you own one, you typically hold on to it.  I've been thinking about

getting one for our beach house, and noticed that Amazon is holding pretty steady at $299.  We'll see what the price

is in May or June.


----------

